# Power conditioner w/generator



## Molaker (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a Panasonic TH-50PX80U (plasma) along with a DishTV 722, a DVD player and a cheapo surround sound system. I live in an area prone to power outages and have a Powermate 5000w portable generator. The generator mfg. does not recommend powering sensitive electronics without a power conditioner due to poor regulation. Since my home theater is on the cheap side, I can't see spending a bunch of money on some super duper power conditioner. I thought my best option would be a decent small office UPS as I have need for one for my computer anyway, and it could serve double duty. It would take about 600 watts to handle the load. But, my first inquiry with CyberPower Systems said the generator power would cause their UPS to run on the battery. I need it to run on the line voltage and just regulate and clean it up.

So, my question is - does anyone have a similar situation and if so, have you found a suitable UPS for the job?


----------

